# RIP Lucky



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Tragically today on a walk in the fields Lucky had a mad run and either stumbled and broke his neck or had a massive heart attack.

By the time Graham reached him he had gone 8O 

He was our beautiful Dalmation from a rescue at 18months til his tragic end at 8 years he was a fabulous dog and our travels will not be the same without him   

Margaret


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
Run free at the bridge Lucky.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Lucky*

I will perhaps open myself to ridicule by some who don't understand or agree with me. Never the less, I have to say I truly believe that you will meet him again in another existence , call it heaven or whatever you want, but I believe there is more than just our short life on earth and that wherever we go. or what happens to us after this life we will again be with our loved ones be they human or animal, in one form or another. in the meantime he is still alive in your memories which will never go away.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Margaret, I'm so sorry to hear this. What a terrible shock it must have been. RIP Lucky.

Viv


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry, RIP Lucky


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry Margaret - it must have been terrible for Graham to find him like that!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind remarks.

We are very gutted and neither of us slept much last night but we were both thinking back on the lovely trips we have had with him. It will not be the same as we always made friends through him  

This morning our daughter told our little grandsons (who live next door) and that was upsetting again.

Our daughter also has a dalmation and they were a pair but at least we can share her and take her for walks  

It was awful for Graham who had to leave him in a field and run two miles home where fortunately our daughter was able to comfort him and take him back to collect him. (I was in Tesco)

He looked perfect and didn't suffer.

If we want to have the joy of pets I suppose we have to accept the sorrow of loosing them  

Sorry to go on (but it helps)

Margaret


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss, remember all the good times you had together.
Don


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sad time for all but we all have to endure it eventually...

Fat dog







is 12 going on 13 and well past charging about but she wil ride the wheels off the van and has been in 17 countries so far..

But alas like you the day is looming but it will be easier as she will have seen her life out to dog old age, it's a shame yours went so soon.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Run free Lucky

You are well loved

Aldra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We have been back today to where it happened and cant see why he would trip so have concluded a heart attack or embolism :? 

Our neighbour has pointed out we had him eight years and his age was estimated when we rescued him at 18 months but he may or course been older so he was at least 9 and a half maybe older. Here is a pic for you


----------



## Bluemerle (Sep 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss. As a rescued dog, you can comfort yourselves with the thought that you gave him a great 8years.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

As Dalmatian owners ourselves please except our deepest condolences. We know what it's like to loose one, very sad day.

RIP Lucky

Dill


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news I bet he had a great life with you both run free Lucky look out for our Jess.

Bernie


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

*Rip Lucky*

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Run free at the bridge Lucky.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear your sad news. My dog has mad runs from time to time. I believe that in those moments he is totally happy. If Lucky was the same then he died at a moment of utter joy. RIP.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Sad for you, sending much sympathy. 

But Lucky was lucky to find you and you to find him. 
He was a lovely dog and I think you gave him such a happy life.
I hope that thought can comfort you.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone we have now told our neighbours and Graham's elderly sister who lives near us. She is heartbroken she came round with his usual titbits and we had to tell her.

He was such a character so many people are affected and retelling the story is so upsetting  

Tomorrow I need to tell my other kids and grandchildren. They all loved him .

Graham used to take him for a walk with them and attach a separate lead even for the babies and he would walk patiently with the kids holding on.

Grandson 3 who lives next door wants to know if he will 'fall off the clouds when he is running in Heaven' Bless.  

He had visited France, Belgium, Holland , Luxemburg, Germany, Italy,Austria, Switzerland, Portugal,Spain, Norway, Sweden, Scotland and Wales.

Margaret


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your sad loss. As others have said, at least he went whilst in the fun zone! It sounds like he had an amazing life with you, lucky Lucky to have had such a super 8 years with you.


----------

